# Just to get a bit of perspective here...



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

How old are most of you? I've been feeling like I'm in the minority here being in the low thirtys, most of you come off as a bit older. I'm just trying to get an idea of who I'm dealing with.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/129121-so-whos-oldest-here.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/133818-new-canting-thread.html


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/129121-so-whos-oldest-here.html


Ha! Jesus Christ, this pretty much explains everything to me.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

heh, I didn't mean to kill your thread. but instant answers are always awesome :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Redline said:


> Ha! Jesus Christ, this pretty much explains everything to me.


Well... a thread with the question "who's the oldest" inherently gives bit of a skewed distribution, eh...
There was a poll once, but can't find it anymore, search function dislikes short words like 

BTW: mid thirties


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

mid 30's as well...


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/129121-so-whos-oldest-here.html
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/133818-new-canting-thread.html


I dont feel so old now after looking at ^^^ those. 37 yrs old started Snowboarding in '88 took a break from 2000-2012 back at it,.....well as soon as my broken leg is healed anyways!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

New canting thread? I think you missed on that one. :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Redline said:


> Ha! Jesus Christ, this pretty much explains everything to me.


Christian, NOT! explaining needed:dizzy: or did Jesus Christ pretty much explains everything to you??


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Used strictly as a figure of speech. It took myself realizing I'm talking to a bunch of old kooks to realize why most of you come off as being such finicky wusses.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep, i'm almost a grown-up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea the novelty/cuntiness of youth has worn off for many of us.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

mid twenties for me. I've been pretending to be a grown-up for about 10 years now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> yea the novelty/cuntiness of youth has worn off for many of us.


FTW! /thread! :laugh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Redline said:


> Used strictly as a figure of speech. It took myself realizing I'm talking to a bunch of old kooks to realize why most of you come off as being such finicky wusses.


well, this fairly well describes YOU in the longboarding thread. :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mid 30's here too... This board isn't all old farts! :yahoo:

edit: Did I say mid-30's?!? I'm 32 (I think), that's still early 30's, right? The fact that I can't remember how old I am scares me, kind of like when they invented trains!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Early 30s, these forums made me feel young again!


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

A young 30 myself; nice to know we have several thousand years of wisdom pooled in this forum and what do we come up with..... snowboard specific insults and yoga pants!!! love it


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

AntipodeanSam said:


> A young 30 myself; nice to know we have several thousand years of wisdom pooled in this forum and what do we come up with..... snowboard specific insults and yoga pants!!! love it


Well? What good is all that wisdom & experience if we don't put it to good use! 



-edit-
....damn! I really need to get back on some snow! :dunno:


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Well? What good is all that wisdom & experience if we don't put it to good use!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best use!! Gotta have something to keep our minds off the fact we aren't snowboarding 24/7. Roll on June.....


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

72. Get off my lawn


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Redline said:


> Used strictly as a figure of speech. It took myself realizing I'm talking to a bunch of old kooks to realize why most of you come off as being such finicky wusses.


Like Rodney Dangerfield would say, "I don't get No Respect"

Just remember "Old age and treachery will always beat youth and exuberance."

:cheeky4:


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

So how old are you mr redline?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Oldman said:


> Like Rodney Dangerfield would say, "I don't get No Respect"
> 
> Just remember "Old age and treachery will always beat youth and *cuntiness*."
> 
> :cheeky4:


fix'd for u


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

27 going on 4.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I'm an early thirties card-carrier myself. Like the fact that many here are older-ish, I spend half my workday with teenagers and early twentysomethings which makes me want to rip my hair out most days and to decompress with some older folk is like magic!


----------



## Stony Rice (Apr 5, 2014)

Born August of 71 and have been riding since 91. 

Just got my 13 year old daughter into riding also and she fell in love deep.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm 20. Haha young buck over here.


----------



## coffeemiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Just turned 37 and I started boarding last year, found it easier and way more fun than skiing.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Im 35.
I wish my body was 20 but im fucking glad my brain isnt.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

31 going on 78. Sure feels that way sometimes. :laugh:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

32. Wish I could stay this old forever.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I have been 19 for 10 years now. 19 is good and I am gonna stick with it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ETM said:


> Im 35.
> I wish my body was 20 but im fucking glad my brain isnt.


QFT.
Hope we're going to say the same in 10y again - with accordingly adjusted numbers


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

20 getting on my snowboard, 30 after 6 hours boarding, 40 learning switch, jumps, 180s & face plants. 186 days boarding past 2 seasons never 63.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> 20 getting on my snowboard, 30 after 6 hours boarding, 40 learning switch, jumps, 180s & face plants. 186 days boarding past 2 seasons never 63.


You had to _learn_ face-plants? I got them nailed the first time! :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> You had to _learn_ face-plants? I got them nailed the first time! :laugh:


Yup!!! :eusa_clap: Only boarding trick I did perfectly _and_ spectacularly the very first time I tried it.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Yup!!! :eusa_clap: Only boarding trick I did perfectly _and_ spectacularly the very first time I tried it.


I thought some little girl in pink assisted you with that one?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I thought some little girl in pink assisted you with that one?


Lol! That _was_ a good one but,... 




it wasn't a face plant! She planted her helmet in my behind, I planted my ass in the snow! BTW, I saw that same girl on the hill last season. She's grown _a lot_, but still all in pink! Lol! (...I recognized her father, that's how I knew it was her!)

...needless to say, I took a different run down!  :laugh:


----------

